# UK Law. Possibility of a refund for miss sold horse ?



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

I'm sorry but you are very unlikely to get anywhere with this. Did you ride the horse before buying it or just have it vetted? Either way, unless there is a clause in the contract that you can bring the horse back for a refund, you are out of luck. Once a horse is sold, it's sold. There are no guarantees. This is why it's best to ride a horse before buying it, or have an experienced person ride it and help you make the right decision on buying a horse. Alternatively, you can ask for a trial period or a buy-back clause in your contract, which is what I prefer. 

It's very unfortunate and I'm sorry you are going through this, but there is very little you can do now except decide whether you want to spend more money on this horse or sell it to someone else with full disclosure of the issues. You will not get near the amount of money you paid for the horse though so it if were me, I'd contemplate treatment depending on what the vets say for a prognosis. What odds did they give you that this horse would improve with surgery? Maybe someone here can share their experience with kissing spine as it's not something with which I have experience. 

Hard lesson to learn, I'm sure.


----------



## Leahwood (2 mo ago)

Acadianartist said:


> I'm sorry but you are very unlikely to get anywhere with this. Did you ride the horse before buying it or just have it vetted? Either way, unless there is a clause in the contract that you can bring the horse back for a refund, you are out of luck. Once a horse is sold, it's sold. There are no guarantees. This is why it's best to ride a horse before buying it, or have an experienced person ride it and help you make the right decision on buying a horse. Alternatively, you can ask for a trial period or a buy-back clause in your contract, which is what I prefer.
> 
> It's very unfortunate and I'm sorry you are going through this, but there is very little you can do now except decide whether you want to spend more money on this horse or sell it to someone else with full disclosure of the issues. You will not get near the amount of money you paid for the horse though so it if were me, I'd contemplate treatment depending on what the vets say for a prognosis. What odds did they give you that this horse would improve with surgery? Maybe someone here can share their experience with kissing spine as it's not something with which I have experience.
> 
> Hard lesson to learn, I'm sure.


Thank you for your reply. I did try the horse twice before she was vetted and she as fine. However I have been told that they can cope with kissing spine , and then suddenly can no longer cope which is what I guess happened with me, unless she was drugged? Pain medication given? But who knows.🤷🏼‍♀️ I was just thinking about a refund as they are a dealer ? So is there no cover as it is their business to sell the horse ?


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

I know someone that purchased a horse with the intent to compete at higher levels. Horse was being shown at higher levels. Nice horse. High dollars. Vetted out fine. She starts working and showing and the rodeo begins. Kissing spine. Not something you'd find without specifically looking for it. She went with surgery. Long rehab. Had to retire the horse from his intended purpose. Horse is still rideable.. just not able to be shown in the discipline purchsed for to the level expected (involved jumping) Surgery wasn't cheap.

ETA this horse was ridden by the new owner prior as well. While it's possible there were drugs on board when you rode that isn't a given.

I suspect owner knew what was coming or that there was something brewing and sold before they were stuck with something not saleable for what was put into him.

You buy a horse it is buyer beware. At this point I'd say no. You aren't getting your money back. They told you what they'd offer. If you didn't have a sales contract stating you could return within a reasonable time for a full refund I don't see it happening now.


----------



## newtrailriders (Apr 2, 2017)

I'm so sorry this is happening to you. That really stinks. It seems odd to me that she let you ride her without any problems before you bought her, considering how badly she reacted when you rode her at home. I would also suspect they may have given her pain meds before you rode. I might be tempted to see if I could still get the 50% refund. If they gave it to you I'd suspect maybe they were in the habit of selling the same horse over and over again......it does happen.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

Leahwood said:


> Ok, I purchased a ex race horse back in March off a trainer, and had her* five stage vetted *and she passed. We gave her a few days to settle and lunged her a few times and then got on her. Unfortunately the first time of getting on her, she reared and flipped on top of me. (4th day of owning her) Straight away I call the person who I bought her from, to come and collect her and refund me my money, as she is dangerous. So I requested within 4 days of owning her.
> 
> Unfortunately the person who I bought her from, refused to refund me my full amount of money and would only give me half the amount back and take the horse back as well. I was told that I had made it all up and had just decided that I didn't want the horse, and if they were to listen to me the horse would just be shot.
> 
> ...


You bought a *horse*. Not a pair of shoes. You can't just return it if you decide you don't like it. Especially 6 months later.

Throughout all of this, you haven't made any mention that you thought the sellers were dishonest in any way. So I don't know why they should give you a refund and take the horse back. _Your vets missed the kissing spine on PPE._ If the horse rode fine for the previous sellers, (and rode fine TWICE for you), it doesn't sound like they knew she had anything wrong.

If you take them to court, you need to prove that they knew the horse had kissing spine and that they knowingly deceived you ..... which does not sound to be the case at all. 

Yes, this really sucks but I do not see that the sellers are in the wrong whatsoever. They even offered to take her back. Yes, at half price, but that's pretty commonplace for a return policy. *You refused. *

If you are asking how you would do in a court of law like this and if you can get your money back, sorry, but you'd lose. 

Sidenote - I know many horses who have successfully had KS surgery and returned to full competitive performance work.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

To much time has elapsed. whether you made contact before or not....
You bought a horse, had it for 4 days then decide for reasons of your own you don't want this horse...
Seller who is a dealer and business offered you a price if the horse was returned that ensures them they can find and correct what "you" did to the horse and resell it again for a profit....
That is the other side to the story from the business "horse dealer" point of view...

In a real world, you bought, used at your leisure the animal then wanted to return "used" goods that you disclosed a problem now exists....*You* "broke" the horse...
In actuality, you tried & rode the animal 2x you admit to prior to sale..
You *had* a PPE done, the animal passed and you bought the animal...then when the horse was in your possession & care suddenly the animal is a problem...
Yea, nope....no refund for full price and getting 1/2 offered to you is pretty remarkable to me.
Often it is they will trade you for another and more $$$ in price difference....in this case they were willing to take the animal back but not to return $ at full cost paid...
That offer may not exist anymore either and I can not blame them.

I feel bad this is happening to you but you also had a vet do a exam and PPE with findings being the animal met your needs and was suitable.
Either the vet really screwed up, no one looked for a issue as no symptoms were exhibiting and no seller is going to disclose the horse has limited usability cause it has progressive kissing spine if they even knew themselves...
At some point no one knows the animal has a issue is truth.
It is you who has to prove the seller knew about this ailment prior to sale and sold a unsafe, unsound and "damaged" goods.
Or prove the vet incompetent in his exam you paid for...but did you specify to be searching for hidden ailments not disclosed...
Not so simple to prove any of that I think...
Buyer Beware....

If you can get your money back this long after purchase....take what is offered and go.
Be the wiser for the next animal, *or* invest the $$$ into surgery and recovery hoping for the best and fully understanding there are no guarantees of return to ridden ever happen.
At this point having some ($) in hand is better than nothing and a heck of a big surgical bill facing you with no guarantee of outcome or....pasture pet or euthanasia.
The saying, "pick your poison" ... in this case you are not a winner and no matter what you do is going to cost you.
Trying to stem the bleed of how much is lost, aka "cost containment" is where you are at I think....sorry.
🐴...


----------



## baysfordays (Oct 14, 2021)

If the last owner can’t refund you, I really don’t think you can do anything about that, why stir up trouble and want to take them to court or get mad at them?
I agree with whats been said above ^^^
When I bought my ottb I signed a paper that said anytime I wanted to get rid of him or sell him, they would buy him back from me instantly. If i buy a horse and there’s no refund or buy back within a few days or week I get a tad suspicious.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

Leahwood said:


> Thank you for your reply. I did try the horse twice before she was vetted and she as fine. However I have been told that they can cope with kissing spine , and then suddenly can no longer cope which is what I guess happened with me, unless she was drugged? Pain medication given? But who knows.🤷🏼‍♀️ I was just thinking about a refund as they are a dealer ? So is there no cover as it is their business to sell the horse ?


Good for you then, you did your due diligence. But of course horses are living, breathing creatures who can get hurt, hide pain, suddenly have chronic issues get worse, etc. The seller might have drugged her. Or not. Who knows. It is a buyer beware market. 

I bought a horse 6 years ago who was sold to me as bombproof, beginner-safe, and totally reliable under saddle. She threw me over and over again, eventually giving me a concussion. I tried everything from looking for physical issues, liberty and ground work, to re-starting her under saddle. Nothing changed the fact that she was unpredictable under saddle and would suddenly have explosive spooks, bolting, spinning and obviously trying to get me off. I contacted the seller too, just wondering if they might have any tips or ideas for me. They had no interest in helping me and let me know as much. I didn't ask to bring her back because there was no such clause in the contract, but even so, the seller (also a dealer, btw), just stopped responding to my messages. They clearly didn't care. I sold the mare a couple of years later, to someone who could deal with her explosive spooks. I sold her for half of what I paid for her. It was a hard lesson, but I'm glad I was able to rehome her successfully. I am in touch with her new owner (I also told them that they could bring her back for a full refund if she didn't work out, and I was 100% honest with them about her problems). Everything worked out, but it was an expensive lesson for me. That's life. I now buy horses from friends, and I insist on a trial.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

baysfordays said:


> When I bought my ottb I signed a paper that said anytime I wanted to get rid of him or sell him, they would buy him back from me instantly. If i buy a horse and there’s no refund or buy back within a few days or week I get a tad suspicious.


Didn't _*your*_ horse come from a rescue association for ex-racers though?
If so, that is totally different than buying a sale prospect from a horse dealer sale barn....
That is how places like CANTER and several other barns for OTTB and other horses operate....
They use the money from "sales" to rehab and adopt off another body, always using profits to help another.

I have never, ever offered a buy back or refund on any horse I've sold and would be more suspicious of someone purchasing they were tire-kickers, going to use my horse unmercifully for several days then throw him away back at me to deal with whatever they did to him/her in their limited time and care...
There are two ways of looking at "your clause"....
You wanting that clause actually raises my suspicion so much the sale would be stopped dead in its course....done deal, go home. * No Sale.*

Now, in writing @baysfordays you may hold a paper that states the animal may return.
On that piece of paper does it state a _written_ price given? 
_A dollar amount?_
Think about that........
So you "bought" a horse for not much money, spent oodles of $$ in cost to train that animal, show and campaign that animal as you have made mention of. and he won much... and now for whatever the reason wish to return the animal....
So a horse who on the open market is worth $25,000.00 you will gladly give back to the place of "purchase" for the $2,500.00 {that is twenty-five hundred dollars}.....remember the horse _does_ have to be returned in decent, using condition.. 
Remember that piece of paper....its binding in how much is returned too.

I've dealt with small animal rescue....the places I've dealt with as a volunteer and as adopter all will take back their animals they adopted out...but... _BUT there is no refund of any monies paid. *None....*_
You return and walk away with nothing, and often can no longer "adopt" from them either as adoptions are supposed to be forever or if a new home is needed it is a very valid reason. It also gets known in the "rescue" community when one does this kind of thing and denials in future adoptions take place...blacklisted!

What people do as private seller is private.
For me, when I sell I truly do not wish to have come back that horse with the baggage the person instilled on it to deal with.
I'm selling because the animal and I need to part ways for any number of reasons that I disclose to the potential buyer...
My last horse sold was sold because he was to much horse for a beginner rider timid in confidence. No vices, but the horse just needed a more experienced rider who could go and enjoy faster and longer rides than his young rider of beginner ability had...and we found a rider exactly what he needed to have.

My apologies to the poster....other types of dealings in the horse world to be aware of....
We now return to your situation....still thinking you have no legal right to expect any restitution after all you did and paid for before purchase..
_Sorry..._
🐴.... _jmo..._


----------



## baysfordays (Oct 14, 2021)

horselovinguy said:


> Didn't _*your*_ horse come from a rescue association for ex-racers though?
> If so, that is totally different than buying a sale prospect from a horse dealer sale barn....
> That is how places like CANTER and several other barns for OTTB and other horses operate....
> They use the money from "sales" to rehab and adopt off another body, always using profits to help another.
> ...


No it wasn’t a rescue, it was a well known boarding and training barn, not a _rescue_. I have papers that say how much I payed for him, when I bought him, etc etc. 
I had a week to give him back to them and I’d get a full refund, but any longer than a week it would be half price etc. 
but this isn’t just a dealer who just gets a horse and sells it, they actually care about these horses a lot and he was one of the favorites in the barn.
look, I’m not trying to stir up trouble or argue with you.. I don’t know why you came at me for that lol.


----------



## Leahwood (2 mo ago)

Just updating, my post my purchased horse was bought from a dealer in the UK.

By law in the UK we are covered by Consumer Rights Act 2015 that if a horse is sold by a commercial seller (dealer ) that they have to refund you the full amount, if you have told the seller that the horse was mis sold within the 30days of purchase.

The 'buyer beware' is only the case in the UK if I had bought her privately which i didn't.

My question is, I was covered within the 30 days by law to have my money returned but now it is no longer 30 days of the sale am I still covered ? As I did contact the seller and informed them that the horse was mis sold and not fit for purpose?


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

You were covered by UK law when you bought the horse because you bought it from a dealer, basically, there is no buyer beware, if they say the horse is A, B, C etc then the horse has to be those things.

When you approached them the first time, they should have taken the horse back and given you a full refund.

Unfortunately you caved too quickly when they tried to haggle and it’s now probably too late to try again.

I suggest you find a good law firm who can advise you - maybe try your local Citizens Advice first.


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

Leahwood said:


> Just updating, my post my purchased horse was bought from a dealer in the UK.
> 
> By law in the UK we are covered by Consumer Rights Act 2015 that if a horse is sold by a commercial seller (dealer ) that they have to refund you the full amount, if you have told the seller that the horse was mis sold within the 30days of purchase.
> 
> ...


You need to contact a lawyer familiar with cases like that.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

Leahwood said:


> Just updating, my post my purchased horse was bought from a dealer in the UK.
> 
> By law in the UK we are covered by Consumer Rights Act 2015 that if a horse is sold by a commercial seller (dealer ) that they have to refund you the full amount, if you have told the seller that the horse was mis sold within the 30days of purchase.
> 
> ...


You need to consult with a lawyer - not the internet.

Plus this is an *ANIMAL*. Not goods or services as the Consumer Rights Act applies to.


----------



## newtrailriders (Apr 2, 2017)

The OP gave the horse a few days to settle, rode the horse and she reared over on her backwards. She fed and cared for the horse for 6 months before trying to ride her again. The horse reared over backwards again. The she was diagnosed with severe kissing spine which would explain the rearing.

Why would anyone assume it was something the OP had done which caused this issue? Can kissing spine occur that badly in 6 months? If the horse reared so severely on her immediately, due to kissing spine, why are we not assuming the horse had probably reared on the previous owners too and had been given pain medications prior to the buyer trying her out?

Now - the vet not catching that is another issue. But why would people speak harshly to the OP and accuse her of causing the issues with the horse?


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

Leahwood said:


> Just updating, my post my purchased horse was bought from a dealer in the UK.
> 
> By law in the UK we are covered by Consumer Rights Act 2015 that if a horse is sold by a commercial seller (dealer ) that they have to refund you the full amount, if you have told the seller that the horse was mis sold within the 30days of purchase.
> 
> ...


Interesting - I am in Canada and had no idea there was such a law. This is really quite fascinating. I found this explanation of the Consumer Act 2015 with regard to horses purchased from a dealer: 

"When a trader is selling to a consumer, the horse in question must be:-

*a) As described;

b) Fit for purpose;

c) Of satisfactory quality*

If the horse does not meet with those requirements then the consumer is entitled to reject the horse and request a full refund within the first 30 days of taking possession of it. After 30 days have passed, the consumer can ask for a “repair or replacement” in respect of an issue which has arisen, and if that is not possible, they can request a refund." (Can I really return a horse after purchase?)

So leaving aside the fact that the 30 days are now passed, I feel like this could still be difficult to prove. I sympathize with your plight, I really do, however, things are often not as simple as people might think when it comes to application of the law. 

The dealer could easily say that the horse was as described, fit for purpose, and of satisfactory quality at the time they sold you the horse. Kissing spine can be caused by an injury: "Although more common as a degenerative condition, kissing spine can also be exacerbated through an injury to the spine from a bad fall. Kissing spine caused by repeated trauma can also be diagnosed as Spinal Crowding Syndrome.": Kissing Spine in Horses | Symptoms, Causes & Treatment what if the first time the horse flipped over, there was damage to a vertebrae which caused the kissing spine? Or what if the horse just hurt himself while running around? It is possible that this condition was lurking under the surface, but as an ex-racehorse, I think it's safe to assume he would have been used hard at a young age so it is always a risk. 

Again, I don't mean to sound unsympathetic, I just think it would be hard to prove that the horse that was sold to you could be proven to be either NOT a) as described, b) fit for purpose, or c) of suitable quality AT THE TIME IT WAS SOLD. 

It would have been easier to argue this 4 days after you sold the horse. Not sure why you didn't insist on a full refund at that time, but I'm afraid it will be a difficult case now.


----------



## cobra (Jan 30, 2013)

newtrailriders said:


> Now - the vet not catching that is another issue. But why would people speak harshly to the OP and accuse her of causing the issues with the horse?


I don't think anyone was accusing the OP of doing anything to the horse - I think they were just pointing out what the seller could say - that the horse was 'fine' before the OP bought it and whatever happened after purchase is on the OP. 

The OP stated they rode the horse twice and had a PPE done. Apparently the vet missed the issue, and whether the seller did in fact drug the horse or wasn't aware of the issue cannot be proven.

As to the UK laws, all I can advise is that the OP talk to a lawyer who deals with those types of cases and get an answer from them.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

baysfordays said:


> No it wasn’t a rescue, it was a well known boarding and training barn, not a _rescue_. I have papers that say how much I payed for him, when I bought him, etc etc.
> I had a week to give him back to them and I’d get a full refund, but any longer than a week it would be half price etc.
> but this isn’t just a dealer who just gets a horse and sells it, they actually care about these horses a lot and he was one of the favorites in the barn.
> look, I’m not trying to stir up trouble or argue with you.. I don’t know why you came at me for that lol.


I did not come at you as in a attack....I'm sorry you feel that way.
All bills of sale should have a $$ amount on it actually. along with many pertinent facts about the animal and transaction completed.

I know how some of the OTTB rescues operate because I've read the small print of contracts when I, as a representative of the barn{s} I worked for went to those rescues searching for a particular animal we had to find for a client.
_I apologize for confusing you with another member who has a similar story. I'm sorry..._

I'm glad for you your horse is and has been meeting all your expectations the future show horse and jumper you hope for him to become and partner with you successfully.... 
🐴...


----------



## AgainsttheGait (Oct 13, 2021)

OP you seemed to do everything right. Just like @newtrailriders said. Im sorry this happened but it does seem that you do not have much of an option.
People are being a litte harsh and too critical which is not fair.

As far as the buy back contract, every species that is bred to a higher quality recieves a buy back contract from someone who cares about them. Well bred dogs, well bred goats, wellbred cows even. Anyone who backs their animals will be invested in them to have the contract. That doesnt mean that they will buy them back and a lot of times the seller may turn it down. What im getting at is buy back contracts are extremely common and universal.
Buuuttt with that being said at least in the US, they cannot be easily held up in court because most of them are not technically legally binding. So it really is fingers crossed the buyers hold up their end.


----------



## baysfordays (Oct 14, 2021)

horselovinguy said:


> I did not come at you as in a attack....I'm sorry you feel that way.
> All bills of sale should have a $$ amount on it actually. along with many pertinent facts about the animal and transaction completed.
> 
> I know how some of the OTTB rescues operate because I've read the small print of contracts when I, as a representative of the barn{s} I worked for went to those rescues searching for a particular animal we had to find for a client.
> ...


All the costs etc was on the bill of sale like I said when I first replied. My apologies, didn’t mean to get short with you. Thanks.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

beau159 said:


> You need to consult with a lawyer - not the internet.
> 
> Plus this is an *ANIMAL*. Not goods or services as the Consumer Rights Act applies to.


The OP is British.
Under UK law, horses sold by dealers are covered by the Sale Of Goods Act 1979 and Trade Descriptions Act 1968, the Misrepresentation Act and the Consumer Rights Act 2015.

Essentially, the horse they sell has to be fit for the purpose that it’s sold for.

If a horse is sold with a pre-existing condition or even a behavioral problem, the buyer is going to be covered by law if they need to make a case against the dealer.

Even if there’s nothing wrong with the horse, and the horse is bought ‘unseen’, a buyer can use the Consumer Contract Regulation of 2014 to cancel an agreement to purchase and return the horse to the dealer, within 14 days
You don’t need to provide a reason for returning 









UK law: buying and selling horses (for dealers & buyers) - Equine Dealers


In such an unregulated industry, protecting yourself legally when both buying and selling horses can be difficult. With so much […]




www.equinedealers.com


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

_MODERATOR NOTE_

Please remember the rules when posting within a thread. At this time we ask members to refrain from derailing this thread with any further sidebar discussions. 

_MODERATOR NOTE_


----------



## 4horses (Nov 26, 2012)

I would suggest you get a lawyer and inform the former dealer that you intend to file a lawsuit. The first time that horse reared and flipped I would have returned it. If they refused to give a full refund then I would taken them to court. I don't think legally they would be allowed to keep both the horse and the money. 

Right now you still have the horse but it was misrepresented. I suspect they did drug the horse but it's too late to do anything to prove that. 

You can file a lawsuit and show proof of your conversation that the horse reared and flipped. You can hope the rule of law works in your favor. 

You can keep the horse and do kissing spine surgery. You can keep the horse and retire it. 

You can euthanize the horse and go buy something else. 

Ultimately it's your choice. You have to make a decision you can live with. I don't know how expensive this horse was but if it's a cheaper horse, I would retire or euthanize. I don't think I can justify spending thousands of dollars on surgery for a possible recovery on a horse with an unknown athletic potential. 

As much as I love my own horses, I would not pay for surgery unless I was certain the odds of a full recovery were very very good. 

There was a auction the other day (Facebook) with a crippled thoroughbred. I felt really bad for that poor animal. 3 years old and already facing an end of life injury. A kind person should have euthanized and the horse never should have been at an auction to begin with.

Today I was at an auction. The only horse I felt any connection with was the 22 year old mare. She nickered to me. I didn't bring her home, but I felt angry that her owners couldn't be bothered to retire her. Obviously she was a sweet old thing.


----------



## Part-Boarder (Aug 17, 2019)

This is most unfortunate and especially that your vet didn’t identify the kissing spine - I doubt it came on in the past 6 months. I think it’s worth consulting with a lawyer in the UK and seeing what the options are. This kind of story is not uncommon and it sounds like you did all the right things - trying the horse, PPE - and just hit some bad luck.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

So if that is the law and you have proof that you notified them. Also if you have proof that they only offered half of your money back. They tried to make you feel bad that the horse would be killed to buy their 30 days. I would talk to an attorney that knows UK equine laws.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Leahwood said:


> I purchased a ex race horse back in March off a trainer, and had her five stage vetted and she passed.


Doesn't a 5 stage vetting include w/t/c under saddle and a blood draw as well? If the horse wasn't ridden is that decision vet, current owner or potential owner that makes it? 

Interesting that there is essentially a lemon law.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

QtrBel said:


> Doesn't a 5 stage vetting include w/t/c under saddle and a blood draw as well? If the horse wasn't ridden is that decision vet, current owner or potential owner that makes it?
> 
> Interesting that there is essentially a lemon law.


The 5 stage vetting does include a blood draw but things like steroid injections will only show up in a blood test for several days after the injection but would have a longer lasting relief on the affected area.

The OP was within the 14 day period when she first asked the dealer to have the horse back and give her a full refund so the dealer essentially broke the law by refusing to comply. 
No reason for returning is required in the time period


----------



## Harktak (Mar 12, 2021)

When I get vet checks for PPE here in Canada the vet takes a blood sample to retain so that it can be tested for drugs if needed at a later date. The seller signs a form at the time, allowing the draw and retention of the blood. Likely because so many sellers drug horses when selling them to cover up problems such as this. Do you know if they drew blood as part of the PPE? I would look into that as you can contact the vet and have them run a drug panel. If it turned up that the horse was drugged, you would have a case. This might not the practice other places.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Harktak said:


> When I get vet checks for PPE here in Canada the vet takes a blood sample to retain so that it can be tested for drugs if needed at a later date. The seller signs a form at the time, allowing the draw and retention of the blood. Likely because so many sellers drug horses when selling them to cover up problems such as this. Do you know if they drew blood as part of the PPE? I would look into that as you can contact the vet and have them run a drug panel. If it turned up that the horse was drugged, you would have a case. This might not the practice other places.


The practice in the UK is the same - the sample is held for 6 months in case the buyer wants to use it in a claim against a seller.
Unfortunately, steroid injections are often used to ease inflammation and if used several weeks before a blood test, the effect will still be there but won't show up in a test. Topical lidocaine can be used close to a blood sample being taken and that won't show up in a blood test.

Something like Kissing Spines can be eased by resting a horse for a good length of time so it doesn't really kick in again until the horse is back in regular work


----------



## Harktak (Mar 12, 2021)

jaydee said:


> The practice in the UK is the same - the sample is held for 6 months in case the buyer wants to use it in a claim against a seller.
> Unfortunately, steroid injections are often used to ease inflammation and if used several weeks before a blood test, the effect will still be there but won't show up in a test. Topical lidocaine can be used close to a blood sample being taken and that won't show up in a blood test.
> 
> Something like Kissing Spines can be eased by resting a horse for a good length of time so it doesn't really kick in again until the horse is back in regular work


Thank you for the reply, I should have read your previous comment more thoroughly. I went more down the drug aspect rabbit hole but your thought process of other things being used is much more logical for the ailment.


----------



## Colt17 (Aug 7, 2017)

Kissing spine in horses: what all horse owners need to know


Kissing spine can cause severe pain and seriously affect a horse’s performance. Find out what the signs are and the latest treatment options




www.horseandhound.co.uk




Please read above article. Note this is from UK. Note the following: Many horses have kissing spine without causing riding issues. Could still be saddle fit or adjustment or lack of conditioning for the task. Also, surgery not that expensive and recovery usually has good results.
Good luck with your horse.


----------

